# Will I be arrested at the French border for tax evasion (or other?)



## Quemanub

Hi everyone,

I am a Canadian currently living in the UK. Several years ago I lived as a young and stupid student in Paris. I was incredibly, incredibly broke, and I amassed a 1500 euro debt with my bank, having had access to an overdraft that I couldn't handle. I left the country without ever paying the money back. I also later found out that the government had charged me for two years worth of TVA tax, amounting to about 700 euros or so. I never paid that, either. 

Now it is several years later and I live in the UK. I would like to know: if I were to cross the border into France, is there a risk of me being arrested at the border for not having paid my taxes? Is there a risk of arrest for having essentially stolen that money from my bank? What are my options here? I don't think that I can realistically avoid going to the country ever again. I'm also now unemployed and can't conceive of myself being able to pay back the money now, especially after what must be monumental interest on both accounts. (Though if I get a job and have money, I'd rather pay it all and just get the guilt and shame and debt off my back.)

Does anyone have any ideas for me? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I seriously doubt they would seize you at the border as you attempted to enter France. Maybe if you were on an Interpol list of known fugitives, but for that you would have had to have gotten away with way more than a measly 2200€.

Now, all bets are off if you try to settle in France and have to register with the sécu or the VAT authority or try and open another bank account, at least in the same bank.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher

You can further reduce risk by entering and exiting France across its open Schengen border.


----------



## Quemanub

BBCWatcher said:


> You can further reduce risk by entering and exiting France across its open Schengen border.


I was thinking that too, but it seems a little complex to do that when the London-Paris train is so obvious. 

But thanks to both of you for your advice. 

Does anyone know if the bank actually calls the police for things like that, or do they just make someone "interdict carte bancaire" and give them bad credit ratings? Like, would there be an outstanding warrant for my arrest, do you think?


----------



## BBCWatcher

Quemanub said:


> I was thinking that too, but it seems a little complex to do that when the London-Paris train is so obvious.


It's also "a little complex" to have unpaid debts in the country you want to visit. 



> Does anyone know if the bank actually calls the police for things like that, or do they just make someone "interdict carte bancaire" and give them bad credit ratings? Like, would there be an outstanding warrant for my arrest, do you think?


I'd say that's unlikely, but you mentioned an unresolved tax matter so that's _perhaps_ in a special category.

I'd be more nervous about bringing or keeping something of value in the country. For example, if you were to drive your own car into France, conceivably somebody could legally take your car if they're sufficiently motivated and aware of your presence. That's normally how a legal system -- if activated -- tries to recover delinquent debts, through asset seizure.

This really all depends on how badly you want to visit France, how much you don't want to pay off your delinquent debts, and how you assess what is probably a low risk but which is nonzero.


----------



## pastexpat

Hi, I was held by customs in Ouistreham for a supposed E10k tax bill from 8 years ago. In the interim I have travelled to and from France from the UK and Eire many times, but this time my passport was "on a list." 3 hours later I was released having signed a statement without accepting responsibility and on the promise that I would contact the Tresor Public double quick. I understand that in some countries they hold you until you have paid......
So I would either pay up, or feel very edgy when travelling.....
Best of luck in any event.


----------

